# Coyotes



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone really know much about coyotes?

Across the lake from my house there is a big (1276-acre) county park, with 12 miles of marked trails and additional (?) miles of unmarked trails. Well, anyhow...

There is an active coyote pack over there in the park. Most nights you don't hear a peep out of them. Tonight, on the other hand, they are really loud with their howling and yipping. When they're active like that, I think it makes Willie a little nervous. Wonder why they howl some nights, but not others. ???


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi mswhipple, wow, living near a pack of coyotes! Where I live the most exotic animal you're likely to come across is a seagull!  Must be quite a sight. I have read an article before on 'why coyotes howl' by Penn State University - I can't reaaallly remember the content but might be worth a google? I do remember it was interesting.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

When they have those howling episodes it usually means that they were successful on taking down some larger prey that can feed the whole pack. Its a beautifully eerie sound that I love though it sends chills down my spine (too many Stephen King books I guess)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From the time Cash was a young pup. the call of yotes will send him to my side.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We think there may be another pack somewhere and they howl to make sure everyone knows this territory is occupied. 
I imagine there are no wolf packs in the area, so it must be another coyote pack or something like that in the distance. 

Poor Willie is right to be apprehensive. 
But then again, Willie's pack leader can gently calm him down, I guess. 

Whenever Sam is nervous about something I sit down beside him and explain to him in a few words what's going on, all the while gently stroking his head. 
He then looks at me, as if to say "that's a terrible explanation, but I better calm down, otherwise he'll keep on talking". 


http://news.psu.edu/story/141205/2007/01/15/research/probing-question-why-do-coyotes-howl


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

I still get nervous every time we go to a certain park. If you guys search the forum you'll see my thread about Elroy and I almost getting attacked by a coyote. It chased us for almost 2 miles. I keep him on the long lead until we do a lap around all of the fields to "clear" the area, and then he gets his off leash time. And I live 20 minutes outside of Philadelphia! They are everywhere these days...


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

DougAndKate, I just read your thread on the Coyote encounter, absolutely terrifying! My stomach was in knots just reading it. Do you see them regularly still?


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Nelly said:


> DougAndKate, I just read your thread on the Coyote encounter, absolutely terrifying! My stomach was in knots just reading it. Do you see them regularly still?


We saw the same one a few more times at the same park in the weeks following our encounter, and we didn't stick around long once we did. Then I avoided that park for a few months, and we haven't seen one since, but my head is still on a swivel every time out. I still find tracks and scat almost every outing though, so they are around...


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's hoping no more as confident as that one cross your and Elroy's path again, scary stuff.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Ah the link! Thanks datacan. Nelly often responds to my explanations with looks of dismay...


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Apparently we now have coywolves in our neighbourhood - mix between a coyote and a wolf. So they have the pack mentality of the wolf and the courage of a coyote. Doesn't sound like a good combo.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We have coywolves here in New England. We have heard/seen a few. I think Victoria has seen a few too. I believe this is their mating season right now which could also explain the noise.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

The woods and hills I hike with the girls here in Central Ohio is owned by a childhood friend of mine.... they have NUMEROUS white tail deer, wild turkeys... and Coyotes ... I have seen the deer and turkeys but not the Coyotes... however, since they live on the property from time to time they do see and hear them.

Right now (January thru March) in Ohio is breeding season for Coyotes... so my friend asks that I at least carry a 'canned air horn' incase we would have an encounter with one.... during rutt he also asked me to carry one just in case we encountered a cranky Buck.... he was of the opinion if I blasted the air horn towards either critter it should turn them and allow the dogs and I to remove ourselves from the situation. So just a thought.. you might want to get yourself one like I did. It just a small one... easily fits in your pocket.... I got mine at a sporting goods store and they only cost a few dollars.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Shot 25 to 50 a year

when the BIRD dogs make the thicker brush hunting and they loved brush creeks song Dogs 

they will pack and kill a Vizsla in bunches there a pack killer of less

the AK 308 flat shooter flat lines them sweet with a red dot iron dot scope 

Alaskan grays Wolfs kill EVERYTHING IN SITE AND ARE THRILL KILLERS few eat a thing AND HAVE WIPED OUT ELK HERDS IN IDAHO AND MANY OTHER STATES

they will pull the unborn young out unborn as Momma runs here best

We stack em like cord woods and any yuppies and greenies the Alaskan grays were put into areas they were not native too DUH upsetting all of nature 
facts 

The ((Timber wolfs)) were eaten and creamed as well and WE need them THERE NATIVE WOLFS OF BALANCE NOT THRILL KILLERS

by them as well

they keep natures balances cutting out the weak and hurt

but there almost gone from the thrill killers Grays

this is my life not reading policy or politic real life fun and facts

Song Dogs/ Coyotes being killed as well

but there smart and strong breeders

are family lands has 100's of them

I cut em down Swede power 1 ;D IN BUNCHES RABBIT CALLS THE BEST 

FACTS ALL ELK WERE THRILL KILLED IN THE 1,000'S NONE EATEN ON ON TO THE NEXT

REAL LIFE NOT WALLY WORLD DOMINATION

WE TRAVEL ;D 

1ST PIC BIG JOHN IS 6FT 6 280LBS


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh Rudy. Those things are enormous!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG They are huge!!! Your photos are so appreciated .... Although I am somewhat of a country gal, having raised my own cattle and sheep when I was a kid, showing horses, mucking stalls, sitting up all night in a barn wrapped in a horse blanket waiting on a vet to come, pulling calves, and raising an orphaned lamb or 2 in my house..... now hiking the hills and woods with my red dogs.... I am not a hunter (although my dad was) ... nothing against hunting just never took it up - so I so enjoy the stories and all the photos you and all the other hunters provide for the rest of us here on the forum! I will have to admit after reading the posts from all you hunters, I am getting 'an itch' to start hunting..... good grief is it too late for an old broad of 58 to learn to shoot?! HA


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

HERE IS SOME CURRENT CATTLE THEY JUST HIT ATE NOTHING TOOK OUT THE CALVES :'(

I HAD TO SHOT ALL THE MOMMAS TOUGH STUFF :-\

RUD MADE A STAND MADE EM SWING BACK RIGHT OPEN FIELDS 

THE 30 ROUNDER WAS CLEAR AND CLEAN

2 MASSIVE THRILL KILLER MALES AND THE SAME 2 

1 WEEK BEFORE 25 YARDS FROM THE GRADE SCHOOL BUS AGES 2 TO 10

RUD MADE IT HIS HEART PROTECTS ME

THE MOMMAS CRIES DYING FOR NO MEAT OR EATING ARE HAUNTING

AND THEY KNOW BEFORE THERE SHOT THERE BABIES WERE PULLED OUT OF THEM

TOUGH STUFF

ITS OUT OF CONTROL AND BS YUPPIES THAT DO NOT LIVE REAL LIFE REMOTE

ARE CLUELESS TO THE SLAUGHTER 24-7 

MY SHOTS ARE CLEAN TRUST ME

AND IF I GET EM TIGHT THE H-K 9 SHOT SLUGS SAWED OFF 21 INCH HEAT SHIELD GROUND AND POUNDER FINISHES EM GOOD ;D

KIDS WILL BE KILLED SOON""

FACTS NOT FEEL GOOD $HIT


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! Some of those photos are pretty brutal, Rudy!! And heartbreaking, too... especially if, like you say, the kill is just for the thrill, and not because they are hungry.

I have to tell you, the coyote pack here is one big reason why I have a real fence and not an electric fence. Sure, an electric fence would keep Willie in his yard, but it wouldn't keep those coyotes out. When it's a really dark night and Willie wants to go outside, I have to have some sense of security that he'll be okay. I have seen the coyotes trotting down the road right in front of my house... not often, but often enough. And yes, they have been known to attack domestic dogs. In the case of these coyotes, maybe they are just "trying to make a living", I don't know. I am not going to chance it with the life of my dog. Willie is so playful and loving, I'm not sure if he would even defend himself. Yikes!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

REPEAT THRILL KILLS ONLY HAVE 100'S OF THESE FAR MORE BRUTAL PICS

NOT ONE DROP OF MEAT TAKEN AND ON TO THE NEXT KILLS 

THEY PUSH THE ELK MOOSE AND DEER INTO WATERS

THE WATERS RUN RED DEAD THE SCREAMS ARE HEARD FOR MILES

MORON READ BS NOT LIVE REAL LIFE FACTS

ALASKAN GRAYS KILL EVERYTHING IN THERE PATHS THRILL BLOOD KILLS THEY DO DRINK THE BLOOD

GREENIES FEEL GOOD MORONS TRANSPORTED THEM TO PLACES NATURE COULD NOT TAKE OR SUPPORT

AND THEY KILLED EVERY 'GREAT TIMBER WOLF ALMOST LEFT AND WE SUPPORT' THEM 1,000 PERCENT AS THEY ADD AND TAKE THE WEAK AND THE OLD AND MAKE GENETICS STRONGER AND LONGER 

THE GRAYS DESTROY EVERYTING AND SOME VALLEYS KILLED EVERY THING LEFT IN 3 YEARS

SO ANY GREENS AND YUPS COME OUT AND WATCH THE FUN 

MAN SCREWS UP MOST NOT NATURE

FACTS

THEN YOU ADD THE PADDY WHAKER MEAT STACKER ;D

NOT FEEL GOOD BS

SORRY FOR THE PICS ITS NOT WALLY WORLD CHINA JUNK FOR SHEEP 1 DOLLAR 12 CANS LOL

ITS RAW REAL FREEDOM AND A WAR FOR LESS 8)


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG!! They are giant wolves! :-\
I posted about a wolf I saw today,I hadn't read this post at that point


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

I see coyotes pretty regularly on the east bay area hills that I run on. Nothing has happened yet that would make me scared; so far it's them who run away when they see me/us runners. Heard them yip and howl occasionally, but usually they are just running around. I heard they can lure a dog towards the pack. Now that I have Milo, I'm a little more concerned and hopefully there will be no incidents. 

Rudy, I've read about wolves doing thrill kills in WY on sheep. Very sad and scary.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I am in shock at the size of those wolves, like bears! More photos in the gallery Rudy! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

ZDOGSMOM said:


> The woods and hills I hike with the girls here in Central Ohio is owned by a childhood friend of mine.... they have NUMEROUS white tail deer, wild turkeys... and Coyotes ... I have seen the deer and turkeys but not the Coyotes... however, since they live on the property from time to time they do see and hear them.
> 
> Right now (January thru March) in Ohio is breeding season for Coyotes... so my friend asks that I at least carry a 'canned air horn' incase we would have an encounter with one.... during rutt he also asked me to carry one just in case we encountered a cranky Buck.... he was of the opinion if I blasted the air horn towards either critter it should turn them and allow the dogs and I to remove ourselves from the situation. So just a thought.. you might want to get yourself one like I did. It just a small one... easily fits in your pocket.... I got mine at a sporting goods store and they only cost a few dollars.


That air horn could scare your V. If its off leash, it could get scare and run.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the concern Texas Red.... my girls have heard the air horn and been assured it's fine....it doesn't phase them....

Ziva has experienced loud noises from puppy hood... parades at the curb line next to firetrucks with sirens blaring.... Harley's revving.... and now airhorns.... but I'm sure you're right... some dogs may get spooked if not used to it....


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Want some camp side just sap Big Pump and gloves waring a big Male ;D

had the treat of BBQ meat come on in Big Boy 

and KOED that mt.. Lights out in 1 8)

'the tribes hung him high


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh...I don't think I can sleep now after seeing those pictures... :-\. Big scaredy cat. The thought of coming across one of those beasts while out walking with my Shiloh almost makes me pee my pants!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

EastBayer said:


> I see coyotes pretty regularly on the east bay area hills that I run on. Nothing has happened yet that would make me scared; so far it's them who run away when they see me/us runners. Heard them yip and howl occasionally, but usually they are just running around. I heard they can lure a dog towards the pack. Now that I have Milo, I'm a little more concerned and hopefully there will be no incidents.
> 
> Rudy, I've read about wolves doing thrill kills in WY on sheep. Very sad and scary.


When I visited the U.S. a few years back, I stayed with friends on Mullholland Drive in the Hollywood hills. Yeah...slumming it I know.......... but, after dark, mostly all the dog owners locked their dogs inside. We would hear them howling in the back yard at times. Wish I had my bow with me...........  I'm sure they would forgive a frightened Aussie for nailing a rabid Coyote!!!  But there were lots of stories of them leading a lone domestic dog into an ambush.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/about-four-miles-into-our-hike-this.html

or here it is on You Tube: http://youtu.be/P2GZPuzZGD8

Today we came across two coyotes that had no fear of us. They stood across a little brook maybe 20 and 30 yards away. I just took out my smart phone and recorded a little. 25 second clip of them howling away. Might want to turn up the speakers for your pups so they know what they sound like. While listening, say "coyote, coyote, coyote." Watch their tail and expression as they hear the howl.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks RBD, River very much enjoyed it, Brook must be a City dog he's more interested in River.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As a young pup Cash would come stand behind me when he heard them howling. 
Some friends had to quit running dogs on one of the leases, until the population was thinned down. They were losing beagles due to the coyotes.
Their smart predators, and adapt to new and changing environments, and have learn how to sucker unsuspecting dogs in.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Coyotes here in Ky have become such a threat to livestock & pets we now have a open season on them - my friends that raise cattle & horses keep burros & llamas in their fields just to protect their herds !!!!!! we have killed 6 in our neighborhood already this year


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Good

Lord

song doggies 

6 a hour with snacks and lunch" ;D and potty breaks 



the Punishers


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> Coyotes here in Ky have become such a threat to livestock & pets we now have a *open season* on them - my friends that raise cattle & horses keep burros & llamas in their fields just to protect their herds !!!!!! we have killed 6 in our neighborhood already this year


Same here in Texas.
They can be hunted day and night, 365 days of the year.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Quote from: R E McCraith on Today at 02:20:04 PM
> Coyotes here in Ky have become such a threat to livestock & pets we now have a open season on them - my friends that raise cattle & horses keep burros & llamas in their fields just to protect their herds !!!!!! we have killed 6 in our neighborhood already this year
> Same here in Texas.
> They can be hunted day and night, 365 days of the year.


Remember a couple years ago your Texas governor was jogging with his dog and how Rick Perry "dispatched" the coyote?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/governor-of-california-and-texas.html

Now let's suppose this had happened in California.

California: The Governor of California is jogging with his dog 
along a nature trail. A coyote jumps out, bites the Governor 
and attacks his dog.


1. The Governor starts to intervene, but reflects upon the 
movie "Bambi" and then realizes he should stop; the coyote is 
only doing what is natural.

2. He calls animal control. Animal Control captures coyote and 
bills the State $200 testing it for diseases and $500 for 
relocating it.

3. He calls a veterinarian. The vet collects the dead dog and 
bills the State $200 testing it for diseases.

4. The Governor goes to hospital and spends $3,500 getting 
checked for diseases from the coyote and on getting his bite 
wound bandaged.

5. The running trail gets shut down for 6 months while Fish and 
Game conducts a $100,000 survey to make sure the area is free of 
dangerous animals.

6. The Governor spends $50,000 in state funds implementing a 
"coyote awareness" program for residents of the area.

7. The State Legislature spends $2 million to study how to 
better treat rabies and how to permanently eradicate the disease 
throughout the world.

8. The Governor's security agent is fired for not stopping the 
attack somehow and for letting the Governor attempt to intervene.

9. Additional cost to State of California: $75,000 to hire and 
train a new security agent with additional special training 
re: the nature of coyotes.

10. PETA protests the coyote's relocation and files suit against
the State.


Texas: The Governor of Texas is jogging with his dog along a 
nature trail. A Coyote jumps out and attacks his dog.


1. The Governor shoots the coyote with his State-issued pistol 
and keeps jogging. The Governor has spent $0.50 on a 45 ACP 
hollow point cartridge.

2. The Buzzards eat the dead coyote.


And that's why California is broke!

For futher information on California's coyote population:

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/coyote.asp

Not here in California. They are protected. They do help keep the ground squirrel population under control.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's funny.
Most predators need some sort of population control.
Without it things run muck. There was no gator hunting in Texas for years, they rebounded by leaps and bounds. Now we have limited hunting of them.
Now for the buzzards you mentioned. They are protected here, and are starting to be a nuisance to ranchers. They used to clean up the afterbirth. Now large flocks will wait for a cow to calf. Then kill and eat the calf before it has a chance to get off the ground. Ranchers are left with no choice but to quietly thin down the flocks.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Song dogs, Magpies, Red tail hawks kill more **** bird chicks then all hunters combined week 1 hatch

predators masses and poor farm practices 

upland birds 20 against 1 due to policy and politics by Morons 

that's why Cal' they hunt flat gravel roads and 3/4 dead released birds :



Unless they ring a Finishers bell all Cal' ;D hunted no release sites or clubs

and back the delta flats dirty boys and kids ;D

Cleaners and Freedom


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

dmak said:


> When they have those howling episodes it usually means that they were successful on taking down some larger prey that can feed the whole pack. Its a beautifully eerie sound that I love though it sends chills down my spine _*(too many Stephen King books I guess)*_


no such thing as too many SK books lol!, I've just re-read the Dark Tower series again


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Governor is jogging along a nature trail with his dog off leash. Coyote jumps out and attacks the Governor's, Governor's dog jumps in to protect the Governor.

1. He calls animal control. Animal Control seizes the governor's dog, assuming it is still alive, and sites the governor for allowing his dog to be off leash. Fine $150.00. Also sites the governor for allowing his dog to attack a protected species. Fine $1,000 and 1 year in Sacramento County jail.

2. Animal control takes dog to vet for its injuries and bills governor for its treatment. $800+ additional $400 to keep it while it recuperates.

3. Animal Control sites the governor for having a dog with an expired dog license, another $50.00 plus penalties.

4. Vet checks the dog for any diseases bills State $200. 

5. PETA files suit against the governor for allowing his dog to attack the coyote. Governor spends $10,000 of State funds in court against PETA's suit.

Texas Governor had a better solution.

RT


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs don't care if the birds are wild or not. I love to hunt wild, but will put the dogs on released birds too.
During drought years, the few quail that make it, are just getting by. Im not going to shoot small coveys or singles. I will give the dogs a little work on them, but take none. Im not going to be the one that shoots the last wild quail in a large pasture.
During better years we will take one or two out of a large covey.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

(Tex Red Deb")


post You Live hunting wild birds, released birds, dead birds or deaf birds ;D  lol

We love to share


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we don't have coyotes here,,but the red fox can cause havoc.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Or what about the seagulls Har! 

One of the days I had been on the beach with Nelly, she obviously spent most of her time stalking and pointing at them, sussing out whether or not she could catch one - the next day my partner took her there and phoned me saying, "The seagulls have all gone crazy, we've had to come off of the beach because they've all grouped together to swoop at her!' 

I know it's no Alaskan Gray Wolf but.... ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/fjj32CavzU0



> The seagulls have all gone crazy, we've had to come off of the beach because they've all grouped together to swoop at her!'



The above You Tube clip is from "The Birds" filmed in Bodega Bay in 1962. About 30 miles north of San Francisco. 

Good thing we have our bird dogs. :

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

LMAO RBD one of the dumbest Movies ever and I watched it liked 10x lol

and Hitmecock movie budget watch the back ground dated pre war 1 ;D

We use Seagulls Livingston " lol

Like clay pigeons Alaska 

Shut the barn door

they must be Protected'

We cap up before We Fire" :-*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rudy
It pretty easy to look up how much time, research, money, and land is going into trying to rebuild habitat for wild quail in Texas. Its in the millions. Ranching and farming practices along with city's stretching out into their habitat. Predators, floods, drought and wildfires, didn't help either.
The days of pushing 30 healthy coveys are long gone. You would be lucky to find 3-5 on the same piece of property.
With that said, hunting quail is hard to give up. Its a bad romance for those that remember the good ole days.
Its one one the reasons I own Vizsla and not EPs.
They hunt duck, dove, geese, a few wild quail, and some released. A EP would be sitting at home and his breeding going to waste. There is no doubt, hunting wild beats released everyday of the week. I just can bring myself to take all the wild quail on a property. I would rather leave some. In hopes that the next generation will be able to walk the same fields and see a beautiful dog slam a point on wild. Maybe I'm just getting nostalgic as I get older.
Deb


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Post You Wild, caged, free, release site, parking lots, grocery stores 

LIVE HUNTING don't care if its a cracker jack box ;D

We share we care

anyone can write words even cripted lmao

Show me the Money Pictures (Tex Deb) upland bird hunting you

Show us all the money shots YOU ;D

Even a fat Golden I can lead to hunt ;D 

DNA sugar


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

PS Deb Tex I release more birds **** birds and a few quail free to wild lands ;D

then they do 

Give more then you get and take note outside my bird pens a wild Rooster trying to get in" ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is most of the pictures I have posted to the web in the last 2 or 3 years.. Some were just for me and not posted. I got nothing to hide.
There is a mix of dogs, kids, family, training and hunts. Your more than welcome to go through the 400 or so pictures. There is also some of cashs yeast infection of the nail bed. Its finally had some good improvement.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

we have drifted off the subject of coyotes.

I remember a couple years ago going to South Dakota to hunt wild birds with Ken. We had a great time.

We had driven many hours to get there.

In the little town of Isabel, a local rancher was walking across the street on that cold October morning as we were getting some supplies.

Saw our California plate on the truck.

"Long way to shoot some birds." was all he said. 

South Dakota's economy DEPENDS on upland bird hunters. Glad to help them out. But my budget does not afford me this luxury often. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/final-post-about-sd-written-on-way-back.html

Maybe one day I'll have the time, but not now. We do what we can where we live.

Choice not chance.

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I think it was a dove pic and all Boys I hope lol ;D

one was a( happy finger)

the best Deb" 

I liked the Piggy as well

with the Puffer stick

for the dull crayons the bow ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hahaha RBD that's exactly what I thought of! Gives me the willies  

Indeed, thank God for our bird dogs! 

Rud, Jonothan Livingston Seagull is one of my favourite books


----------

